# SB 13" lathe`



## debrular (Oct 4, 2010)

I just bought a SB 13" lathe where the seriel number says that it was made in the mid to late 1950's.
What type of spindle bearings should this piece have ?


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 4, 2010)

My 1949 13" has Brass bearings.

Paul


----------

